# [Knoxville, TN] Looking to game



## Randalthor (Feb 25, 2013)

I am currently in the market for a gaming group. My gaming history is that I have been playing over 30-years and have played many, many systems and genres. I am off of work every Thurs thru Sat - barring me picking up over-time, of course - so I can do a regular game. Heck, I want to do a regular, weekly or bi-weekly, game. Please either email me (see profile), or PM here if you are interested. Thanks.

Rand


----------



## Pandaemoni (Feb 25, 2013)

I am in the same boat as you.  New to Knoxville, I have not yet found a group.  I have been paying since the days of AD&D (early 80s), with a long break from 1992 until around 2005.  I am willing to learn new systems, having played Mutants & Masterminds, Mouseguard, Godlike, Star Wars Saga Edition, Champions and the various iterations of D&D.  I am still partial, I must admit, to 3.5 for its volumes of source material.

I tend to get pretty deep into my character's backstories, but try to be flexible to fit my concept into the world the DM/GM is envisioning.  Here is a recent example of a character I played:  epicwords(dot)com/characters/4242  (Just replace "(dot)" with a period.  Sadly, I cannot post links yet, so forgive me this work around, please.)

I've also run games before, so that is a possibility as well.  As I am still settling into my new job and a new city, my hope is to find a group, start as a player, and then kick around ideas for a game of my own with the group.

So if anyone knows of a Knoxville based group looking for a player, I'd be interested.  If I come across any groups, or if I start trying to form my own from scratch, I'll be sure to post details in this thread.


----------



## Randalthor (Feb 26, 2013)

I have contacted some others, as well, so hopefully we can get a full group of 4-6 together. And hopefully for a regular game, something I have not been able to do for many, many years now. (Ever since moving to Knoxville about 7-years ago, actually longer.)

I have no qualms about GMing (or playing), so no biggie there. I will converse more with the others to see what we can do. Set up a time to meet in a neutral setting (like Mckays or something).


----------



## Randalthor (Apr 1, 2013)

*Bump* plus:

So I have 2-players and me GMing (with a third possible player), but I would like 1 or 2 more players, so if you are in the Knoxville area and looking for a game, please PM me. Thanks.


----------

